# Tec Board



## Nabakatsu (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi! Been without internet for a while, anyways.. check out what I have coming to me..


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 1, 2013)

In english here.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 1, 2013)

Wouldn't a mook jong be better?

Looks to me like a bunch of dildos nailed to the wall...


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 2, 2013)

Nabakatsu said:


> Hi! Been without internet for a while, anyways.. check out what I have coming to me..



I don't know man , there's something about the clacking noise of the arms on a traditional dummy that I like.
It would feel a bit strange training on a silent dummy like that.
But good luck with it and maybe you can give us a bit of a review after you've training on it for awhile.


----------



## knight2000 (Mar 2, 2013)

It's nice but at the 1500.00 price tag it's not worth it. You can get a much better piece of equipment from Lamar Davis at a quarter of the price.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah, it was a bit pricey, but I can't really work with a wooden dummy yet.. and I live around a bunch of old people.. so this is something I can do late at night or while my wife is sleeping and get away with it.. AND, I'll get to do a private with Emin in about a month and hopefully I can get shown some stuff.. pretty excited!


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 2, 2013)

Nabakatsu said:


> Yeah, it was a bit pricey, but I can't really work with a wooden dummy yet.. and I live around a bunch of old people.. so this is something I can do late at night or while my wife is sleeping and get away with it.. AND, I'll get to do a private with Emin in about a month and hopefully I can get shown some stuff.. pretty excited!



Oh well if you need something quiet, then it's probably ideal then.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah, It seems like there are better options but given my circumstances, I think this will be a huge asset to me, having something to train on and play around on will be REALLY nice for someone as active as me.


----------



## wtxs (Mar 2, 2013)

It's about time you show your face again.  Marry life does and can divert you interest and attention. 

I had built one like that few years back, body of 4x4 bolted together, the springs are from the old school ball spring used to anchor an looong CB antenna.  Too bad I didn't patent my idea ... and it is cheap to make to boot.

Please us know how stiff those springs are, although the springs I had used are pretty strong, but the arms can be move too easily, it just did not offer me the level of resistance to my liking, so it found another home.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 5, 2013)

Yessir, I shall do just that. Married life indeed has made life.. most interesting.. that and a new job/new house.. and so on and so forth.. oh and not having internet for a while to boot!


----------

